# My first show. What do i need?



## PaintCrazed (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm having my "first show" (that the whole class dosn't get blue ribbons  on sunday and i was wondering what i should do to prep and what i will need. 

It is a small local show (probably very few people b/c of cold) and I don't have my own horse so i'm using one of the stables horses (it's where i ride) so i don't need saddles or bridles and stuff like that.

I already have: Show coat, shows shirt, breeches, tall boots, helmet, my number, braiding bands that is all i can think of right this second. 

P.S I'm showing in equatation over fences, hunter over fences(<maybe) and equatation flat and english pleasure.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Since you don't own the horse you get to skip out on 90% of things to bring haha
Grooming tools
Water
A lunch (or money for lunch)
Boot polish
Horse treats
Camera

Have fun!


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Maybe think of bringing a second pair of breeches and shirt (if you have) in case something happens and you get a stain or something. If not then make sure you wear sweat pants or something over your breeches (if you're not changing there that is) until it's time for you to warm up and get on your horse.  Hope the show goes well for you!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

You should still make sure you have tack cleaning stuff so that you can ensure that the saddle and bridle are clean. 

You can choose to get your own saddle pad, or use a fitted one from the school. I prefer using my own (and using it only for shows/clinics) so that it stays nice, clean and white, and not a dingy grey colour. I also have my own girth that I got used that I keep as a show spare. 

How do you already have a number? They give them out on show day normally....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintCrazed (Feb 5, 2011)

I got my number because i went for a pratice on Flash, Friday and they had them all set up and sitting out already and my instructor said that i could just take one then and get it on my coat.


----------



## PaintCrazed (Feb 5, 2011)

On the talk of my number how should i pin it on my show coat? Where? and with what?


----------



## PaintCrazed (Feb 5, 2011)

bump today is show still wondering about the number thing


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

My barn supplies twine so we can tie it around our waist. 

If you safety pin it, make sure its centered in the middle of your lower back and use 4 safety pins....that way it stays put.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

